# Husband or wife safe horse?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Husband or wife safe horses are usually beginner safe laid back horses with little to no spook or opinions. Many riders are women, many husbands are not riders  that's why they're called "husband horses". Basically a horse safe enough for a real beginner to get on and ride safely. Horses like these are also great for inexperienced or timid riders, children and riders with challenges.

I can't see what part of the world you're in but many regions in the US have a local magazine as well as local horse groups of various types. Those are great places to look for a local horse. Also talk to vets, farriers and tack shops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## i love my arab (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok thanks thats kind of what I thought they were. Yeah i'm defintly a timid rider. im not very rough and tough with the horses. and i do trail ride so i'm defintly looking for a horse with little spook!

I live in Pennsylvania and thanks I'll keep my eyes open for ads in magazines


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cherie on the forum here sells very nice trail horses. I'm not sure where she's located though.. slipped my mind.

But for $5000 or so you will get a very nice horse.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love my Arab - check the equiery. It has ads for your area (I'm in Maryland!) The Equiery – News & Views

For $5k you'll get a trained horse you could show with shows already under its belt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## i love my arab (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

